# Failure to install eclipse due to libxul security vulnerability



## apb15 (Sep 3, 2012)

I keep having a problem with the package libxul, see my earlier post here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32253&highlight=libxul

I would like to install the eclipse and eclipse-pydev packages. This requires me to install libxul.Installing this package fails because of security vulnerabilities:


```
Affected package: libxul-1.9.2.28_1
Type of problem: mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/380e8c56-8e32-11e1-9580-4061862b8c22.html[/url]
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
===>>> make failed for www/libxul
===>>> Aborting update
```

I understand I could attempt to make the package with -m DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes. Do I have any other options? This package has had a vulnerability for over a few months. What are my alternatives?

Thanks


----------

